
Crypto mining botnet found on Defense Department web server - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/18738/crypto-mining-botnet-found-on-defense-department-web-server
======
petee
Hmm, says it was reported Jan 4th, and "the DoD quickly controlled the system
and had shut it down by January 21"...quickly??

That doesn't inspire much confidence, especially combined with a password-less
server

